# LeBron James signs with the Knicks



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.thesideliner.com/unhappylebron.htm

:banana: :biggrin: 

Finally, our suffering is over!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

In your dreams, Brett


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> In your dreams, Brett


----------



## quick (Feb 13, 2004)

Man that looks fake.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Not even the Yankees could pull off something so gross as that..


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Rofl knicks are 987 million over the salary cap haha


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

NY can dream.


----------

